# LVM2 gibt nicht die ganze Größe frei

## Giuly

Hi,

```
giuly tm # vgdisplay rt

  --- Volume group ---

  VG Name               rt

  System ID

  Format                lvm2

  Metadata Areas        2

  Metadata Sequence No  5

  VG Access             read/write

  VG Status             resizable

  MAX LV                0

  Cur LV                1

  Open LV               1

  Max PV                0

  Cur PV                2

  Act PV                2

  VG Size               35.84 GB

  PE Size               4.00 MB

  Total PE              9176

  Alloc PE / Size       9176 / 35.84 GB

  Free  PE / Size       0 / 0

  VG UUID               qF22N4-pWJJ-Ef28-Cgw3-Slxy-sbLD-B14ZFc

giuly tm # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/mapper/rt-root   9.9G  9.0G  359M  97% /

udev                   10M  304K  9.8M   3% /dev

/dev/hdb1              74G   49G   22G  70% /mnt/loc

shm                   502M     0  502M   0% /dev/shm
```

Kann mit jemand erklären, warum mein rt zwar 35GB hat, aber laut df nur 9,9?

Grüße

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

vielleicht hilft die das hier weiter: http://www.linuxjunkies.org/html/LVM-HOWTO.html#s2

Ich denke du verwechselst "volume group" mit dem eigentlichen eingehängtem volume. Wenn du lvdisplay ausführst, solltest du die gleiche Größe wie bei df sehen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Genone

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ich denke du verwechselst "volume group" mit dem eigentlichen eingehängtem volume.

 

Ein möglicher Grund.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du lvdisplay ausführst, solltest du die gleiche Größe wie bei df sehen.

 

Nicht unbedingt. `df` zeigt an wie gross das jeweilige Dateisystem ist, welches durchaus kleiner sein kann als das darunterliegende Block-Device. Ist z.B. wichtig zu wissen wenn man die Grösse von Dateisystem ändern will.

----------

## Giuly

```
giuly giuly # lvdisplay

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Name                /dev/rt/root

  VG Name                rt

  LV UUID                LnZ0WZ-ef72-6RWB-AprQ-vXUc-4CJn-BWEwza

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Status              available

  # open                 1

  LV Size                35.84 GB

  Current LE             9176

  Segments               2

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     0

  Block device           253:0

giuly giuly # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/mapper/rt-root   9.9G  9.1G  328M  97% /

udev                   10M  304K  9.8M   3% /dev

/dev/hdb1              74G   70G     0 100% /mnt/loc

shm                   502M     0  502M   0% /dev/shm
```

Dann erklärt mir dochmal das. Die Partition ist bei 9.9G auch voll und es geht nix mehr rauf. Wenn ihr mein "emerge -Dau world" deswegen sehen würdet, wird euch schlecht...

Grüße

----------

## bbgermany

Wie bereits Genone gesagt hat (was ich völlig verplant hatte), kann das filesystem kleiner sein als das volume. Mit resize2fs solltest du das Filesystem erweitern können auf die volle Größe des Volumes und somit wieder genug Platz haben.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## musv

 *Giuly wrote:*   

> "emerge -Dau world" 

 

*lol*

----------

